

Security: A Linux Comparison - haneefmubarak
https://haneefmubarak.com/2015/01/16/security-a-linux-comparison-to-the-bsds/

======
willvarfar
I appreciate you wrote this up!

The /r/netsec people were rather less flattering about Linux. But I don't know
if they're right or wrong.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/2ph03s/security_open...](http://www.reddit.com/r/netsec/comments/2ph03s/security_openbsd_vs_freebsd/)

